# restore mac dock and icons



## timidhearts (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi
I installed a dock theme about a month ago, i cant remember what program i used or how i even did it. i searched all over my computer and found no program, well now i wanna go back to the original dock that came with the computer. i looked around at other forums and i did the [killall Dock] and erased com.apple.dock.plist or whatever, and that didnt help much because now my finder icon and trash icon is invisible on my dock. can someone help me fix those two icons, and restore to my original dock?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm afraid that since we don't know what you used to install the custom Dock, there is no way to restore it with out reinstalling the OS, as it sounds like it replaced the system resources to make the custom Dock, and I have no idea where all the resources are that the Dock uses.


----------

